# 1949 Columbia 5 Star on eBay $1,000



## Gaby C (Jun 12, 2019)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=123794699949


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 12, 2019)

Is that really a 1k bike, please tell me the truth.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 12, 2019)

OldSkipTooth said:


> Is that really a 1k bike, please tell me the truth.




Very well could be. More rare than a 1949 Phantom that was never in any catalog.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 13, 2019)

Actually with free shipping I don't see that as a bad deal. For whatever reason the Five Stars seem to be a tough sell but these are solid, nice riding bicycles. My 2c. V/r Shawn


----------



## mickeyc (Jun 13, 2019)

My opinion....very original, rare option front brake, rear tail light, blue...yep, probably right on the money.  Free shipping too.


----------



## catfish (Jun 13, 2019)

Well worth it.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Jun 13, 2019)

Don't know what it sold for new but inflation calculator says if it was $92.94 In 1949 would be $1,000.05 today.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Jun 13, 2019)

On the money. I dont know why Columbias dont seem to get better money at the shows.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Jun 13, 2019)

There are a lot of collectors here on the CABE, so the higher the price they bring just helps all the collectors. Better than gold or silver, and you can't ride a gold coin.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------

